
Face value - Take two - Michael Dell - davidw
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displayStory.cfm?story_id=11290840&amp;subjectID=348909&amp;fsrc=nwl
======
jrnewton
yup, big changes: create a company blog, mimic your competitors.

